# Live food tubs



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I got a load of live food that needs posting out tomorrow and I have ran out of plastic tubs do you guys think it is acceptable for me to post them in brand new foil tubs like you get from a takeway?

Also where is the best place to buy empty plastic tubs for livefood?


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

It wouldn't bother me unless you were selling mealworms and I didn't have any spare tubs as I always keep them in the tub they arrive in.

I was looking for Roaches and rememberd your post so Livefood Tubs ventilated | Ricks Livefood Not sure if they're a good deal or not?
Also found this on google Livefood UK Ltd.

Seems same price, haven't checked the postage.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks gentoo : victory:


----------



## JaMMiT (Sep 12, 2010)

I recommend going to wilko's they have some good plastic tubs there!


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

How many tubs would youa ctually be after?

I may be able to do you alot for a good price.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks and I am after around 100 : victory:


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Where are you based?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

You could use the sacks that bulk live food comes in. Just twist the top and stick a cable tie around it. You can actually get those sacks cheaper than the live food tubs.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I would of thought foil containers would cause condensation. Excess moisture kills most livefoods quite quickly.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

pollywog said:


> I would of thought foil containers would cause condensation. Excess moisture kills most livefoods quite quickly.


 I posted them now so no going back :lol2:
They are turks so they should be ok with the moisture and I only put 25 in each tub so they should be ok. I was mainly worried about them looking scruffy and people thinking I put them in old food tubs but in the end they looked pretty neat.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> You could use the sacks that bulk live food comes in. Just twist the top and stick a cable tie around it. You can actually get those sacks cheaper than the live food tubs.


Do you know where to buy the sacks from?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

KarlW said:


> Do you know where to buy the sacks from?


Yeah, you can get them on ebay and also some packaging companies sell them, although only in large quantities, at least 100.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> Yeah, you can get them on ebay and also some packaging companies sell them, although only in large quantities, at least 100.


Do they have some sort of special name?

Ive just typed "livefood bags" into ebay, and got loads of locusts/crickets, but not the bags without the food in ít.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry, should have said, they're woven polypropylene sacks. 

Link to seller i got some from off ebay items - Get great deals on Grip seal bags, polypropylene sacks items on eBay.co.uk Shops!

Like i said these worked out a bit cheaper than buying the tubs new, and let's just say it's easier getting lobster roaches into a sack than it is a plastic tub lol


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

you can get some good tubs from poundland


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I can sell new livefood tubs 10 for £3 + post and can sell 1000s at a time


----------

